# Pelosi attack



## espola (Oct 28, 2022)

Different viewpoints --

The police report that the Pelosi burglar shouted "Where's Nancy" before assaulting Paul.

Fox News opined that "This can happen anywhere, crime is random."

No Nancies here, so we're good.


----------



## thirteenknots (Oct 28, 2022)

espola said:


> Different viewpoints --
> 
> The police report that the Pelosi burglar shouted "Where's Nancy" before assaulting Paul.
> 
> ...



You are the forum " Nancy ".


----------



## crush (Oct 28, 2022)

Dude has been in a car accident and now some crazy nudist guy on drugs just walked into Nancy & Paul's house in his underwear going hammer time? You would think The Speaker of the House would have 24/7 secret service security? I have my suspicion about how and why he was in the house but I don't want to speculate. The Truth will be out soon you guys. Stay tuned.


----------



## crush (Oct 28, 2022)

BREAKING: Time to shine the light on the dark night. Audio of the police scanner from this mornings robbery at 2:30 am when police went to Paul Pelosi’s house said *Paul Pelosi described the man who the media claims “attacked” Paul Pelosi as a “friend”*. Cops were called for a welfare check, not a home invasion. It was a male nudist friend and they were both fighting over someone's hammer. I know one man on here WHO was hoping that some crazy Q fella was looking for Nancy. Sorry buddy. I know you need a win old man but you're not getting one this time. Maybe something will go down for you this weekend.


----------



## thirteenknots (Oct 29, 2022)

Paul Pelosi and DD had a lover's quarrel .....

Twice now when the 82 year old Vodka swilling
speaker of the house was " Out of town " he goes rogue.

First with his Porsche at the wee hours, now with a " Hammer "
in the wee hours....

The fact that they ( FBI, Capital Police, SFPD ) attempted to cover this up is even worse than the
TRUTH, This is a trifecta on the DNC.

1. Pedo/Dementia Biden
2. Kamala " Salad Bowl/Willie Brown around " Harris
3. Pelosi and her DUI/Keistering Husband

That's all three in line for the Presidential Office.

That's like the ...

1. Pilot
2. Co-pilot
3. ( And ) The Navigator on an overseas flight....

Completely phucked.....

Oh, and for the last kick in the crotch....no oxygen in the system
for the facemasks.
AKA....( No more oil in the Strategic Oil Reserves )
Because Biden sold it to China, Yes he did that !!!!!


----------



## espola (Oct 29, 2022)

The latest from a reliable source --









						Nancy Pelosi husband attack: Who is David DePape, suspected Paul Pelosi assailant?
					

David DePape, a 42-year-old from Berkeley, California, is accused of breaking into House Speaker Nancy Pelosi's home and beating her husband with a hammer.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## pewpew (Oct 29, 2022)

espola said:


> The latest from a reliable source --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm no detective but I find it kind of odd that there's a bunch of broken glass on the **outside** of the house in that picture. How does that
happen when someone is trying to break **in** ??


----------



## pewpew (Oct 29, 2022)

thirteenknots said:


> You are the forum " Nancy ".


I thought it was "Karen"


----------



## pewpew (Oct 29, 2022)

It's also great to hear how concerned everyone is with the safety and well-being of our legislators. Yet when members of SCOTUS were threatened with great bodily harm by "armed assailants" it was dismissed since they were conservative members of the court.


----------



## crush (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## espola (Oct 29, 2022)

pewpew said:


> It's also great to hear how concerned everyone is with the safety and well-being of our legislators. Yet when members of SCOTUS were threatened with great bodily harm by "armed assailants" it was dismissed since they were conservative members of the court.


Dismissed?


----------



## crush (Oct 30, 2022)

espola said:


> Dismissed?


Elon is fact checking HRC's Twit about this case. She said it was some Qanon crazy dude. Their is no Qanon btw. It's Q and then the Anons. It's Hammer time. The Truth will be exposed. 









						M.C. Hammer - U Can't Touch This
					

The song is by M.C. Hammer - U Can't Touch This




					rumble.com


----------



## crush (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## crush (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## pewpew (Oct 30, 2022)

espola said:


> Dismissed?


That's a response I would've expected from your partner @Hüsker Dü 
If you can't keep up with the conversation it's best not to get involved.


----------



## espola (Oct 31, 2022)

pewpew said:


> That's a response I would've expected from your partner @Hüsker Dü
> If you can't keep up with the conversation it's best not to get involved.











						Merrick Garland says threats against Supreme Court justices are taken 'extraordinarily seriously' | CNN Politics
					

Attorney General Merrick Garland said Wednesday that the Justice Department takes threats against Supreme Court justices "extraordinarily seriously" as he voiced support for a bill that extends security protections to justices' immediate family members.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## espola (Oct 31, 2022)

espola said:


> Merrick Garland says threats against Supreme Court justices are taken 'extraordinarily seriously' | CNN Politics
> 
> 
> Attorney General Merrick Garland said Wednesday that the Justice Department takes threats against Supreme Court justices "extraordinarily seriously" as he voiced support for a bill that extends security protections to justices' immediate family members.
> ...


As expected, baldref thinks political crimes are funny.


----------



## espola (Oct 31, 2022)

Charlie Kirk (I don't know who he is, but he has a "Show") is calling for some wingnut hero to go bail out the Pelosi burglar, apparently missing the fact that the criminal is being held without bail.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587127536122732544


----------



## crush (Oct 31, 2022)

espola said:


> Charlie Kirk (I don't know who he is, but he has a "Show") is calling for some wingnut hero to go bail out the Pelosi burglar, apparently missing the fact that the criminal is being held without bail.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587127536122732544


You should go read the SM Observer about David. I tried by left in 10 seconds. Truth speak over there. It crashes so be patient.


----------



## fourteenknots (Oct 31, 2022)

LET ME MAKE THIS PERFECTLY CLEAR YOU DUMB MUDDERPHUCKERS !!!!!!

PELOSI’S TWISTED DRUNK HUSBAND WAS CAUGHT IN HIS PUMPKIN BOXERS WITH HIS GAY NUDE LOVER AND WANTS YOU TO BELIEVE IT WAS A BREAK IN BY A DERANGED RIGHT WING WHACKO.

I ALSO HEARD PAUL PELOSI WAS SEEN IN ACAPULCO IN A YELLOW SPEEDO AT THE HEAD OF A TRAIN OF A DOZEN ANTIFA DEMOCRATS.


----------



## crush (Oct 31, 2022)

espola said:


> As expected, baldref thinks political crimes are funny.


As expected, you lie again. Remember the guy in NY that attacked and tried to stab Lee? He got out with no bail. In fact, all criminals in CA get released except for your David. You sure like this two tired criminal enterprise, don't you. Wow man, I will continue to pray for you.


----------



## crush (Oct 31, 2022)

Espola, not sure you know who Jesse Waters is, but here is his take on David. You think David is MAGA?









						There’s a lot of questions about the Paul Pelosi story.
					






					rumble.com


----------



## pewpew (Nov 2, 2022)

espola said:


> As expected, baldref thinks political crimes are funny.


I'm willing to take a gamble @baldref is laughing at you and the article regarding Merrick Garland. 
Where's your wingman @Hüsker Dü to help take some of the heat off you?!


----------



## pewpew (Nov 2, 2022)

espola said:


> Merrick Garland says threats against Supreme Court justices are taken 'extraordinarily seriously' | CNN Politics
> 
> 
> Attorney General Merrick Garland said Wednesday that the Justice Department takes threats against Supreme Court justices "extraordinarily seriously" as he voiced support for a bill that extends security protections to justices' immediate family members.
> ...


I'd say these article says otherwise. 









						House Again Delays Bill Bolstering Security for Supreme Court Justices
					

Speaker Nancy Pelosi said a bill to extend protections to the justices’ families and court officers would come to a vote early next week, but Republicans accused her of playing politics.




					www.nytimes.com
				













						Opinion | 27 Democrats vs. Supreme Court Protection
					

The House finally adds security, but not without dissenters.




					www.wsj.com


----------



## thirteenknots (Nov 3, 2022)

pewpew said:


> I thought it was "Karen"



Nope....

Adam " Espola " Schiff is definitely a " Nancy ".

The pattern associated with his posting fits to a "  ".


----------



## espola (Nov 3, 2022)

pewpew said:


> I'd say these article says otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dismissed?


----------

